# .45 handgun suggestions



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

i've been kicking around the idea of buying a 1911, but i had never shot one till this weekend and i was able to shoot four different ones: smith and wesson, springfield gi and operator series, and a kimber custom target. and after shooting them i guess im not a 1911 guy, even though i love the look of them. they just didnt seem to do much to impress me. i still want to get a .45 full size though (target and maybe for ccw.) im currently looking at a usp, xd tactical, ruger p345, and possibly a glock 21sf. im also open to suggestions for any other brands too (no sigs though.) id like to stay under $900. my criteria for purchase is ease of maintenance, accuracy, reliability and over all quality. i havent done much research on .45's yet so any insight would be great.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Kimber Custom Target II


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

> i've been kicking around the idea of buying a 1911, but i had never shot one till this weekend and i was able to shoot four different ones: smith and wesson, springfield gi and operator series, and a kimber custom target. and after shooting them i guess im not a 1911 guy, even though i love the look of them. they just didnt seem to do much to impress me. i still want to get a .45 full size though (target and maybe for ccw.) im currently looking at a usp, xd tactical, ruger p345, and possibly a glock 21sf. im also open to suggestions for any other brands too (no sigs though.) id like to stay under $900. my criteria for purchase is ease of maintenance, accuracy, reliability and over all quality. i havent done much research on .45's yet so any insight would be great.


The XD Tac is a litttle on the large side for carry IMHO, but not a bad choice as far as .45s go I suppose. The requirement of "No Sigs" is a little disappointing as the Sig 220 is one of the finest .45s available, and the Sig 250 in .45 is an interesting concept. I guess the only thing else you're missing is an offering from FN, Kahr, maybe a S&W M&P, Stoeger is came out with a Cougar in .45 this year as well.

I'm thinking the FNP-45 and M&P45 might rate a looking over, most of what you listed was double stack and polymer so that kind of tells me which direction you're looking to go.

Of them all (my listings and yours) I'd probably focus on the G21SF and M&P, HK mags get pricey, I'm not fond of Rugers, they just feel on the blocky side although have a decent reputation and I think the XD Tactical is too damn big.

While I'm a single stack 1911 man, if I were to go the hi-cap .45 route again I'd probably go with the G21SF just due to the rep, reliability, parts availability, and easy maintenance.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

i own an m&p9 and glock 17 so im familiar with both, but i will say that i looked at an m&p45 and didnt care for it much. the medium back strap was a little small and the large one felt like i was holding a beer can, which is odd because i have the large on my m&p9. i know .45 larger than a 9mm but it surprised me how much of a difference it made in the grip. and good call on the FN. forgot to even look at one of those


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

rock island 45acp for ~$450 or less


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't overlook the M&P 45's available in 4 inch or 4.5 inch plus a compact version.
I carry a M&P45 and am very pleased with it.

tumbleweed


----------



## oldnbald (Apr 12, 2010)

> rock island 45acp for ~$450 or less


+ 1 for me!


----------



## llorence_ohio (Mar 29, 2010)

I've got two S&W M&P 45's, one full sized and one compact. I carry the compact and love it. It took a little time to get comfortable with it, but after carrying for a while in an IWB holster, I really like it. It's a great gun, shoots accurately, and I don't recall ever having any problems with it (over 1,000 rounds at the range).


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I suggest you look at the Beretta PX4 in .45 cal.

http://www.handgunsmag.com/featured_handguns/HG_1207_01/

I like the safety of the exposed hammer, safety, and decocker.

It has a rotating barrel that is very neat (imho)

Shooting is excellant.

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 on Beretta PX4 and Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

You should definately shoot the G21. Also if you get a chance check out he G30. Reliable,accurate, easy cleaning, nice price. But like has already been said, only you can decide what is right for you. Have fun shooting different pistols. Don't rush into anything. GOOD LUCK


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i would check the FNH FNP-45
that feel great in my hand
its a good piece has about everything on it


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

If it is a 1911 you truly desire I have to say had I not found an wesome deal on my colt gold cup, I was looking real hard at springfield armory. They range about 500 to 550 bones. Heard nothing but awesome things and they feel great. AND it's only $50 to $100 extra for stainless!


----------



## sw (Mar 30, 2010)

I love my Smith and Wesson M&P 45


----------



## mrbill345 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm considering branching into 45's, so suffering from the signess I'm looking at a P220 for my birthday in a couple of months. I thought about a 1911, but since I am a tinkerer (around the house, car, and computer) I figured that is the quickest way to the poorhouse.


----------



## CigarGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

My daughter has a 220, and I just got, and shot last night, a Colt 1911. PLEASE don't make me decide between those 2? They BOTH are sweet!


----------



## mrbill345 (Apr 12, 2010)

CigarGuy said:


> My daughter has a 220, and I just got, and shot last night, a Colt 1911. PLEASE don't make me decide between those 2? They BOTH are sweet!


I don't know if this will worsen your indecision but Springfield has started to advertise 45 cal XDM's.


----------

